# The worst day I have had ever.



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Today was a pretty good day, until i'm in the grocery store and i get a call. Well it's my boyfriends bother telling me they can't find Fiona(my rat). So at this point i'm mad and confused. because i cant figure out how she got out. well it turns out no one touched her but my boyfriends mother who just so happens to hate my rat(lives at my boyfriends house). She claims she didnt see her when she took her outside this morning(yes once i leave she takes her and puts her outside in her cage YES THIS IS ANIMAL ABUSE, i was in the process of moving her to my mothers house) and didnt see Fiona in her cage but thought she was just in her house. KNOWING fiona always comes out to greet people. I have cried all day in disbelief and guilt. That i could have moved her to my moms house quicker or I hadn't have gotten her anyways even though she said it was fine. I'm not only mad that I know his mother did this to me, but to fiona. A poor innocent animal. I have no tolerance for this. Not only was she my pet, but she was my outlet. I have clinical depression and ocd. and she severly helped the two. I normaly pull my hair out when i'm stressed or anxious and i hadnt since i got her. I feel like a horrible person for letting this happen. And no one understands that no, she isn't "just a rat" she was so much more than that. Now I have realized that I don't need to get a rat until I live with my mom forawhile and get a rat settled in and on a shedual where i can see it often not just having my mom play with it. I just feel so bad right now, for fiona mostly. That i let her down and that no one understands how i feel. I'm just thankful some people love rats and understand that they arent just food.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Try leaving her cage out there with some food and water in it. There's a chance she'll make it back in there. *crosses fingers*

Your boyfriend's Mum sounds like a heartless woman, if she did this on purpose (not to mention putting the rat outside in the first place.)


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Exactly. and yes thats what i did. hopefully that demonic woman didnt put it back inside


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Many times, they will return. Hopefully shes inside. Keep an eye outside too. good luck.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm very sorry.... this makes me horribly mad. It's people like her that give mother-in-laws a bad name (i know you're not married just saying) 

Maybe you can put a few humane traps around with food with out telling the evil woman. I wish you the best of luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! I am so sorry *hugs* I will cross my fingers for you and Fiona as well.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

the **** is wrong with people. *%$#$%@! just a rat or not,its still a pet and family.jeez I even cry when one of my fish die or something.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks everyone that all really means a lot! i just really hope she finds her way back home. Poor thing is probably terrified out there. I feel so horrible for letting it happen


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah well its not your fault at all.She'll probably find her way back,she'll need food and water at some point,so shes bound to come running back bruxing to her mom hehe.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

HAve you tried sitting out there calling her gently? perhaps she will respond to your voice? It was so not your fault but you may want to think about telling your BF what his mother did. I would have FREAKED on her!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

he was the one who thought about it. because she came up with this whole scenario, that she didnt see fiona in her cage but she figured she was sleeping when she knows fiona comes to sniff the persons hand or as soon as she hears someone comes out to greet them. and i wanted to yell at her so bad. I was so frustrated/heartbroken/confused why someone would do something so cruel i had to go home. I think my boyfriend is one of the only boyfriend who would cry with his girlfriend because she lost her pet. lol but i was so upset, i still am. I have been crying off and on all day. I think rats should get way more credit then people give them. They really are soothing little things. I had a really stressful year this year. and fiona pulled me through it, just letting me take care of her. now i just feel like i let her down, let myself down, and now i feel like I'm a hypocrit for letting something happen to my fiona that I hate for people to do to their animals.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh please don't beat yourself up over this there is no way you could have ever known that would happen.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ what everyone else said. hopefully she comes back to the cage when she's hungry and thirsty.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im so sorry taralyncouture, I really hope she turns up! Its sad to think there are people like your BF's mom out there...what an evil b****.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

its not your fault at all hun  . keep a lookout for her. i would have some not so kind words with that mother in law to be of yours...

you can try going to the store and getting some rat traps (the friendly ones!)


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

oh my goodness! oh my goodness! oh my goodness! oh my goodness!
First off let me explain me relationship with my boyfriends father. He thinks of me as the daughter he never had and i like to give myself credit through helping josh with a lot of **** he's been through lawfully and emotionaly lol, so he does everything for me. He has pickin me up from places and taken me places, when he takes josh NO WHERE. He talks to me about work, and his wife, and josh. He's just a really nice man, I think of him as more of a father figure than my own. Well he calls this morning at 5 something(meaning he was at work otherwise the nagging beast of my boyfriends mother would have probably never had said a word) and he tells me fiona is safe and he put her back in her cage and that he found her this morning. I am so thankful rats are so smart, and my boyfriends dad is so sweet and loves me haha. Thankyou everyone for your thoughts!
Needless to say i'm trying to get fiona out of that household as soon as possible(she doesnt live with me because my grandma who i live with has a phobia of rodents haha). So hopefully today or tommorw she'll be safe for good and at my moms. Thanks agian everyone!


----------



## Boone37 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that you found her! What wonderful news!


----------



## trisnic (Aug 20, 2007)

That is so wonderful that she was found!

Your boyfriends mother is evil (much like my MIL someone who I could see doing that too). It's nice that is father is a different story though. 

I would be tempted to padlock the cage.

BTW I have trichotillomania as well (though it is mild) as well as social anxiety disorder so I know what it's like.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so glad she's been found!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

trisnic said:


> BTW I have trichotillomania as well


Wow i'm glad someone else knows what it actually is called, if i had written that it probably would have sounded like a flesh eating disease. haha
and yes thank you everyone, i am so glad shes back where she belongs. He said he saw this white thing run across the yard from under the shed to a tree, and he called her name and she ran right into his hand. the poor baby


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

OH YAY!!!!! I'm so happy she's found. I know this is terrible to say but just give that "mom" a good swift kick and walk away LOL ............ ok wait i'm kidding. Violence is NEVER the answer, sooooo PIE IN THE FACE!!! No seriously just buy a pie and IN THE FACE!! 

BUT YAY I'M GLAD SHE'S BACK!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yipppeeee I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

YAY!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fantastic news!! That is a horrible feeling, losing your baby like that.
Yay Fiona for being a brave and smart girl!!!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

that's soooo great he found her. and hopefully shell be safe. I reaqlly am happy for you


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow! Thats awesome! Im very happy you found her!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

awww that is so awesome!!!! fiona sounds like a sweetie


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> OH YAY!!!!! I'm so happy she's found. I know this is terrible to say but just give that "mom" a good swift kick and walk away LOL ............ ok wait i'm kidding. Violence is NEVER the answer, sooooo PIE IN THE FACE!!! No seriously just buy a pie and IN THE FACE!!
> 
> BUT YAY I'M GLAD SHE'S BACK!!!



I don't believe in violence either, but i think torture is okay, as long as no one gets hurt. =]
Such as the guinea pig they have, who i feel horrible for. I try to play with it. Its so unsociable. They got it from the spca and they never socilize with her. So i talk to her but she mostly stays in the house. and she's fed like BAGS of lettuce. its sick. the poor thing is like the size of a small dog. I'm going to take pictures of her on like big fluffy bedding, and leaving ransom notes that say like "IF YOU WANT THE PIG THE RAT STAYS IN THE HOUSE *ALL *THE TIME! AND SHE MUST NOT BE CALLED "THE MOUSE" because A.) SHE HAS A NAME. *B.)SHES A RAT!"*

jk they're paying for my honeymoon. If i ruin it with her i will be honeymooning in hampton va. in my house. how depressing haha


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

well after they pay for the honeymoon you can drop her like a bad habit.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

taralyncouture said:


> MopyDream44 said:
> 
> 
> > OH YAY!!!!! I'm so happy she's found. I know this is terrible to say but just give that "mom" a good swift kick and walk away LOL ............ ok wait i'm kidding. Violence is NEVER the answer, sooooo PIE IN THE FACE!!! No seriously just buy a pie and IN THE FACE!!
> ...


LMAO that's hilarious =D


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Hows that gonna work? Bad habbits arent easy to drop...lol..


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

matt no one likes a MEANHEAD!
=]


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok...are you talking about me or your boyfriends mom?...nevermind.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt said:


> Hows that gonna work? Bad habbits arent easy to drop...lol..


YOU. haha you're a fool.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

..Thanks....


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt said:


> ..Thanks....


I think she meant it in a nice way! (Nice signature you have there, btw! )


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> Hows that gonna work? Bad habbits arent easy to drop...lol..


Actually I question the logic of sayings like this often but sometimes ya just gotta roll with it!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

matt i'm just kidding!


----------

